

An Interview with Ryan Johnson - bootload
http://www.prototypejs.org/2008/6/11/an-interview-with-ryan-johnson

======
qhoxie
Really good information in the interview. Ryan is a really bright guy. I've
admired his control suite for some time.

His discussion of custom events was simplified but makes you think twice about
design decisions in pub/sub contexts. Good stuff.

